# Building comp for Multiple (Five) Monitors



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

I am building a computer where I can use about five to six monitors and fast for file transfers between hard drives. 

Can someone tell me whether it is better to use 3 separate video cards (2 monitors per card) or to use less video cards (4 monitors on 1 card and 2 on another) if I want to use 5-6 monitors at once? 

I'll post my build soon but can you help me find a mobo and video card that is best for such usage? I'm planning to spend about $1500-$1600 on the computer itself (so not including monitors) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need a custom setup for this. I'll post one for you in a second.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It depends what the video cards will be doing.

For basic tasks (such as internet/watching movies) I would actually get either 3 cheap gpu's (two ports each) or a combination of cheap gpu's and usb gpus. Total cost shouldn't really exceed 100$.

For heavier tasks (such as gaming or 3d modeling) get two gpu's or even one. Due to the power consumption and heat of heavy duty cards you'll want less of them.

It also depends if you're planing on running all the monitors in extended mode or want them all interlinked.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright here is what will work for you:

The only way you can support more then four monitors in running in SLI or CrossFire. It will be the only option.

I didn't include any hard drives into the build since I figured you may already have them.

Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Unbeatable Gaming Case - Newegg.com

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card *x2*

G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670

SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM3 Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Total: $1,348.96


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

It will not be used for heavy gaming or 3d modeling or video editing. Some but not a lot. 

I am currently using three monitors on two cheap cards and i realized that watching a video becomes tough while i am transferring large files. 

All monitors will be an extension. .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check what I linked above. (Refresh since I had to edit something into the build).

That should do the job.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Alright here is what will work for you:
> 
> The only way you can support more then four monitors in running in SLI or CrossFire. It will be the only option.
> 
> ...


So going two video cards is the best way to go? 3 monitors per card? 

also, the mobo has two pci express 3.0 16x and 8x
Does it matter that one is 16x and one is 8x?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Running in SLI will automatically downgrade that 16x slot to 8x speeds.

Make sure to use slot number 1 and 3.

That's how I would do it. Both cards can support eight monitors in SLI.

You do have hard drives alright correct?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

I have one that I will use as a slave. and i am going to buy an ssd (128 or 256) depending on price. 

In regards to hard drive I am looking for fast file transfer speed. 

Also, if i use those two video cards. I should have no problem with video watching + youtubing + and file transfering all at the same time correct?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*How many monitors are supported when running in SLI mode?*

With GeForce R180 drivers (or later), standard SLI configurations for 2-way, 3-Way, and quad SLI support a maximum of two monitors. Additional monitors (*up to 6 monitors total enabled*) may be enabled by using either a motherboard GPU and/or a PhysX capable graphics card (GeForce 8 series or higher with at least 256MB of memory) that does not have the same GPU as those that are SLI enabled.

SLI | FAQ | GeForce


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

toxict3arz said:


> I have one that I will use as a slave. and i am going to buy an ssd (128 or 256) depending on price.


Stick with Samsung SSDs if you get one.



> In regards to hard drive I am looking for fast file transfer speed.


SSDs will be the best for that but they are expensive.



> Also, if i use those two video cards. I should have no problem with video watching + youtubing + and file transfering all at the same time correct?


Yeah they should handle that fine if you have good internet speeds.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright i will look through the build you gave me and make my purchase 

But if I were to spend a little more money, then where would my next upgrade be? 

And I am personally convinced that 8gb of ram should be enough .. but others have said 16 is better. Is that really a necessity?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry but I just have couple more questions. 

If I want to add a wireless card for wifi, any recommendations? 

Also, if I want to use three monitors per graphics card - and I do not have any monitors that use displayport or hdmi, which one is better to get an adapter for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

8GB of RAM is more than enough unless you do very serious graphics/CAD work.
I use/sell Linksys wireless products and have always had good results and longevity with them.
Note: wireless reception is dependent on location, distance from source and anything that can interfere with reception.
Are any of the monitors to be used VGA only?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i know two of my monitors can use vga


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Alright i will look through the build you gave me and make my purchase
> 
> But if I were to spend a little more money, then where would my next upgrade be?


Not any better. What I got is a budget friendly build on top of being one of the best.



> And I am personally convinced that 8gb of ram should be enough .. but others have said 16 is better. Is that really a necessity?


8GB is more than enough unless you are going to do some major Photoshop/AutoCAD.



> Sorry but I just have couple more questions.


Ask any questions you need. Better asking now then later. :smile:



> If I want to add a wireless card for wifi, any recommendations?


I agree with Tyree. Stick with Linksys. 

As for a wifi card you can get something like this

Newegg.com - ASUS USB-AC53 Selectable Dual-Band Wireless-AC1200 Adapter IEEE 802.11ac, IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n USB 2.0 Up to 867/300Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA2



> Also, if I want to use three monitors per graphics card - and I do not have any monitors that use displayport or hdmi, which one is better to get an adapter for?


They are basically the same thing, HDMI and DP.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks for all the info. Regarding the case, I personally prefer cases where the hard drive is facing the side of the case. I picked a few ... any recommendations? 

COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans - 1 x Front Red LED 230mm Fan, 1 x Top 230mm Fan, 1 x Side 230mm Fan, 1 x Rear 140mm Fan-Retail - Newegg.com
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition RC-932-KKN3-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Blue LED Fans-1x 230mm front fan, 1x 230mm top fan, 1x 230mm s - Newegg.com


Also, if i want to keep it as quiet as possible, the cases seems to have decent fans, should i upgrade the cpu fan?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would pick Cooler Master over the Rosewill. They make some nice cases.

Right now I actually love this case here:

Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 (CC-9011030-WW) Black Steel / Plastic ATX High Airflow Cube Case

Do some nice cable management and wait until Newegg carries the windowed version (unless you don't want a window) and it will look great sitting anywhere with the two GPUs and motherboard.

Corsair Carbide Air 540 Case Unboxing & Overview - YouTube

If you do get a windowed case you may also want a 3rd party cooler but that is up to you. The stock cooler should perform just fine anyways.

ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R 135mm Long life bearing CPU Cooler Red LED - Newegg.com


The case fans are pretty quiet. If you want even quieter fans Antec makes come nice fans where the sides have rubber bummers minimizing the sound.

Antec TrueQuiet 120 Case Fan - Newegg.com

Of course both of those items are up to if you want to spend more money.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

So this is a computer that I am building for myself and my dad. 

My dad is willing to spend few hundred more to really get the top of the line. 

He wants to upgrade the cpu to i7 (yes i told him it wont make a big difference for us) 
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, CPUs / Processors, Processors - Desktops, LGA 1150, Core i7
will this do? 

Also, a 500gb ssd (samsung as recommended) 
But whats the difference between these two? 
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III (SSD) - Newegg.com


And when i showed him the motherboard, he was wondering if that is the best it gets.


my personal question is 
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready - Newegg.com
this power supply seems a little cheaper with the rebate. Is it a decent swap out with the seasonic ? 


Thanks so much~!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The i7 and i5 are the same but his money he can buy it as he wishes.

Stick with this one:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770

The differences between the SSDs are the 512GB is faster.

What's hid budget for the system? I could build him his own if he really is looking for top of the line. Otherwise the one I made for you above should work for him as well.

Stay far away from Corsair PSUs. They are low quality and no longer recommended. Stick to Seasonic or XFX branded PSUs *only*!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The i7 won't be any better for your needs.

SSD's are not a good value at this time considering the very high cost compared the the minimal benefits.

Corsair PSU's are lower quality. Stay with SeaSonic or XFX for insured quality.
Top quality at a considerably lower cost: XFX P1-850X-XXB9 850W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Actually, for two GTX 760's, 750W would be plenty: XFX P1-750X-XXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

XFX P1-750B-BEFX 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks for the info! 

Well the budget i made for him was $1500. But his theory is lets not hold back few hundred if we can get something a whole lot better. Thus the i7. 

But as mentioned from the beginning the main purpose of the computer is to run 5-6 monitors and to be able transfer files without it disrupting the computers performance. 
(with little game play and video editing) 

May i ask what makes the 512 faster than the 500 for the ssd? 

And whether an upgrade in the mobo will make any difference in the performance?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look at the write speed for the 512GB vs the 500GB.

If you really want a better motherboard then you could get say this one:

Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Otherwise they are almost the same.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

alright i will stick with this build for now and even try to convince him about the i7. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can save some bucks if you swap out the PSU I linked with the one Tyree linked.



> Actually, for two GTX 760's, 750W would be plenty: XFX P1-750X-XXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Tyree said:


> SSD's are not a good value at this time considering the very high cost compared the the minimal benefits.



Is this true? I had very good outcome using ssd's. However, it is true that they are expensive.



and will this wireless card work? 

Linksys WMP600N PCI Wireless Adapter with Dual-Band - Newegg.com


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I would suggest using one of the Nvidia NV-series cards for your non-primary displays. They'll support either two or four monitors, depending on the card. They're cheap on eBay as well, since they are installed in almost any multi-monitor OEM workstation within the last 4-5 years.

Just note that you'll need a DMS-59 cable for each port on the card. The ports are each capable of handling output to two monitors, and the DMS-59 cable splits the port into two DVI outputs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

toxict3arz said:


> Is this true? I had very good outcome using ssd's. However, it is true that they are expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SSD's do offer faster boot and file transfer times. If the added cost is worthy to you, then use them.

That wireless card should work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally like this Wifi device over the card due to its portable if you ever needed to plus it runs the newest AC connections.

Newegg.com - ASUS USB-AC53 Selectable Dual-Band Wireless-AC1200 Adapter IEEE 802.11ac, IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n USB 2.0 Up to 867/300Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA2

But that Linksys card will do just as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

By the way what kind of hard drives do you already have?

Doing such data movement you should think about getting say a WD Black or even a WD Red.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

I dont remember the brand but it is a 1 tb and 500gb hard drive that came with a HP computer that we purchased about a year ago. 

I was looking at the WD's and i'll probably get one after i set the computer and notice that transfer speed isnt that fast. 

I want to play with the SSD first. 

Samsung SSD seems very expensive (or more expensive) compared to other brands. What would be the next step down from Samsung? I'm currently using a OCZ. And well, ocz isn't the most reliable.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Samsung, Seagate, SanDisk, Corsair, Crucial.

That's how I would rate them.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

toxict3arz said:


> Also, a 500gb ssd (samsung as recommended)
> But whats the difference between these two?
> SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III (SSD) - Newegg.com


If I'm not mistaken the SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com is slower because it uses TLC (Triple Level Cells), this is also why it is cheaper per GB as TLC is less reliable (but still pretty reliable) then MLC (Multi Level Cells) which SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III (SSD) - Newegg.com uses. Basically TLC has to fit more data into the cells so it takes longer to retrieve it. The overall drive of the Samsung 840 500GB is cheaper because you can fit more data into fewer cells. Currently Samsung's 840 Series 120GB, 250GB, 500GB, all use TLC and Samsung 840 PRO in sizes 128GB, 256GB, 515GB all use MLC. Ultimately it's up to you how you want to weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the SSD they were very helpful. 


montiaro said:


> Currently Samsung's 840 Series 120GB, 250GB, 500GB, all use TLC and Samsung 840 PRO in sizes 128GB, 256GB, 515GB all use MLC. Ultimately it's up to you how you want to weigh the pros and cons.


so for the ssd I should be looking for an MLC correct? 




I was purchasing the item and I just came across Neweggs psu wattage calculator. And when I inputted my build (or the closest I can get it) it says i should get a 1000+ wattage psu. 

Is this really necessary? 

i7 cpu 
512gb ssd
geforce gtx 760 x2
8gb ddr3 ram 
wireless card


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

toxict3arz said:


> Thanks for the info on the SSD they were very helpful.
> so for the ssd I should be looking for an MLC correct?


The MLC is more reliable and faster but it is also more expensive. If cost is not an issue for you then yes the MLC (128GB, 256GB, or 512GB) Samsung's 840 Pro series would be the better option compared to the TLC (120GB, 250GB, or 500GB) Samsung's 840 non pro SSD drives.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'ld like to backtrack for a moment and probably throw a wrench into things as I fail to understand the necessity of two high end graphics cards. From your stated requirements:


> I am building a computer where I can use about five to six monitors and fast for file transfers between hard drives.
> 
> It will not be used for heavy gaming or 3d modeling or video editing. Some but not a lot.


Why not choose a single multi-output card? Personally. I'ld look at a six output pro card like the Firepro W600. Granted all monitors must be able to accept input from a mini DP, but you bypass any possible issues in trying to configure dual cards, and you cut your power usage/requirements by nearly half.

AMD FirePro W600 100-505746 Workstation Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

That's why I suggested the Nvidia NVS cards, though they top out at 4 monitors per card as far as I'm aware. The Firepro cards give you more density, but then they're 10x the price.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

gcavan said:


> I'ld like to backtrack for a moment and probably throw a wrench into things as I fail to understand the necessity of two high end graphics cards. From your stated requirements:
> 
> Why not choose a single multi-output card? Personally. I'ld look at a six output pro card like the Firepro W600. Granted all monitors must be able to accept input from a mini DP, but you bypass any possible issues in trying to configure dual cards, and you cut your power usage/requirements by nearly half.
> 
> AMD FirePro W600 100-505746 Workstation Video Card - Newegg.com




Are these cards reliable in multitasking over 6 screens??

I do not have any computers that have mini display port so I would have to buy adapters for all of my monitors. Will this affect the performance?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a quick question, what would you actually be doing with 6 monitors? Like do you have exact scenarios you would be in that requires 6 at the same time, or is this bragging rights?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

montiaro said:


> Just a quick question, what would you actually be doing with 6 monitors? Like do you have exact scenarios you would be in that requires 6 at the same time, or is this bragging rights?


Lol good question. 
Definitely not a bragging right because it will be in a home office where no one can see it. 

It is just a matter of crazy multi tasking - I use to use two computers at once but when your in the zone with your work then you start to get the keyboards mixed up and etc. 

As mentioned earlier the big stuff (definitely not limited to) will be youtubing (surfing the net), video watching, lots of file transfer, occasional gaming, occasional video editing, occasional video chatting, and most importantly, doing this with multiple documents open. 

I also use it for musical purposes. Occasional recording etc. 

No, i am not some day trader or anything. Just a crazy multi-tasker


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

So i purchased most of the parts. i just need to decide on the video card 

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card x2

or 

AMD FirePro W600 100-505746 Workstation Video Card - Newegg.com

which one would give me better quality and which one is more reliable?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

They're both reliable. The Nvidia card should have more GPU processing power, while the FirePro is designed for display and driving audio to all monitors.

The Nvidia card supports 4 displays and the FirePro card supports six.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

If I use the minidisplayports i will probably get an adapter for all of the slots cause all my monitors are either hdmi, dvi, or vga. 

Will the adapter lower the quality?




Also, I spoke with a Nvidia rep and they told me that getting two GTX 760 cards will not allow me to use up to 8 monitors. If I use SLI configuration then I will be limited to just the four plugs of one video card with twice the power. 

Can someone confirm or explain whether this is wrong?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*How many monitors are supported when running in SLI mode?*

With GeForce R180 drivers (or later), standard SLI configurations for 2-way, 3-Way, and quad SLI support a maximum of two monitors. Additional monitors (*up to 6 monitors total enabled*) may be enabled by using either a motherboard GPU and/or a PhysX capable graphics card (GeForce 8 series or higher with at least 256MB of memory) that does not have the same GPU as those that are SLI enabled.

SLI | FAQ | GeForce 

It should allow up to six like they stated above. But it may be out dated.

See if getting a different rep has a different answer.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay so I got it straightened out. 

It was the obvious, the rep was just confusing. 

If I use SLI configuration then I can only support four monitors 
If I do not use SLI configuration (which i probably do not need) then I can use up to 8 monitors. 



Now I just have to choose between
EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card x2

or

AMD FirePro W600 100-505746 Workstation Video Card


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally like the Nvidia cards but its all up to you.

Both will do. Just remember you will need adapters for the FirePro.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I personally like the Nvidia cards but its all up to you.
> 
> Both will do. Just remember you will need adapters for the FirePro.


Do the adapters lower quality? I've had problems with playing videos when i used adapters. Probably because i used cheap amazon adapters. But is this common?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There really isn't any "cheap" adapters. They are all the same, made in the same factory.

As long as you get adapters for DP to say HDMI you should be fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

toxict3arz said:


> Do the adapters lower quality? I've had problems with playing videos when i used adapters. Probably because i used cheap amazon adapters. But is this common?


Most graphics adapters will work OK but they can reduce graphics quality when high quality is demanded. 
Some adapters work better than others but the only way to know is to try them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If your going to be gaming on all the monitors like you said then the dual GPUs will do better.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

The mobo doesnt have a vga or dvi input so if i had a gpu that only supports mini display, then the computer will be limited if I'm lost without an adapter so I think Im going to go with the geforce gtx 760 

I'm still debating on going gtx 760 x2 or gtx 760 + gt 630 (for example)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll want the same card if your going to run both at the same time.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

If the second card is just being used to drive other monitors, there's not much point in using a high-power second card.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You'll want the same card if your going to run both at the same time.





Fjandr said:


> If the second card is just being used to drive other monitors, there's not much point in using a high-power second card.



Correct me if i'm wrong but you guys are saying the opposite things right? 

I agree with both of u, i think it is just a matter of making a choice. lol

I'll let u know what i decide to go with, unless there's a crucial reason why I should go in one direction.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your going to be doing gaming and using all six monitors. I think you'll do best with the dual 760s.

Post the final build before you buy it so we can take one final look over.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

The build is pretty much everything you gave me~. 
And just fyi - there will be very little gaming done. 

ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150
Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150
Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R 
XFX P1-850X-XXB9 850W 
G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP
Linksys WMP600N
EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GeForce GTX 760 

Samsung SSD 512gb 840 pro series 


am i missing anything?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can save money on the PSU. You can swap it down to a 750W if you wanted otherwise it looks good to me.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The only reason to get a second 760 would be if you were going to run them in SLI. If you're not running them in SLI, you're wasting money, electricity, and generating lots of unnecessary heat in your rig. We're both right about the cards; the difference is in the assumption on how you were planning to use the machine.


----------

